# Fish not eating after levamisole treatment



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

I did a week of prazipro treatment for internal parasites followed by a large WC+gravel vac and did 24hrs of levamisole right after that with a 50% WC and gravel vac as well. What I noticed last night is the fish are not really eating their food (They were actively feeding during the prazipro treatment as usual). They are however actively swimming and wouldn't say they are showing any signs of lethargy. I also found a dead danio this morning (which could be old age (2-3 years in my tank and were pretty large when I bought them)) but is still very suspicious. Any input on the matter would be helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Mitko1994,

Just wondering how your fish are doing now.

I did a little bit of poking around of levimasole on wetwebmedia but didn't find anything that spoke to your particular issue.

Hope everything is back to normal for you.

Jackie


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Anecdotal, but whenever I've had to dose levimasole, I've noticed appetite supression for a few days afterwards. Fish are usually fine after that.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

There's a very good article about Levamisole use in fish at Loaches Online. 

One of the side effects noted by the author was that the fish showed a renewed appetite after the first dosage, rather than decreased appetite. It works by paralyzing larval worms, and if the worm load was high, maybe the fish were off food until their digestive tract cleared the paralyzed worms but that is speculation on my part. It does not kill eggs, so if there were any eggs hatching, treatment might need repeating after that happens.

Given that this drug is not made specifically for fish, I'm curious about what dosage you used and of what levamisole product.

Btw, it's light sensitive so tank lighting needs to be off during use and it should be stored in the dark to maintain potency.


----------

